

Peter Thiel Invests $3 Million In Xero To Support Its US Expansion - razin
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/22/peter-thiel-xero/

======
DevX101
Looks like inDinero will be facing some well-funded competition.

This could either be good for both companies if the increased activity gets
small businesses comfortable with doing their accounting online. The pie just
gets bigger.

But then again, one of these company founders could be writing a "Why ______
lost to ______" blog post in a couple years.

